# Wow Stock Is Moving Fast!!



## Stroodlepuff (4/2/14)

We only have 2 Kayfun 3.1 Es left and 3 Nemesis clones  get em while stocks last


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

I'm sure you have placed your next order some time ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (4/2/14)

Good products move fast! I look forward to your next batch of offerings with baited breath


----------



## Spiri (4/2/14)

Ordered the kayfun 3.1 today, excited! When will you be getting some silica wick in again @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/2/14)

Yip you got the third last one 

We should be getting when the factories are back at work (Chinese new year) but we will keep you guys updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

